# Thunderbird Mails senden: TLS library problem



## DripleX (10. Nov. 2009)

Seit kurzem habe ich ein Problem mit senden von E-Mails über Thunderbird.
Es kommt immer ein Fehler: 

```
"Webseiten zertifiziert von unbekannter Zertifizierungsstelle"
```
Dies tritt nur bei meiner Hauptdomain auf. Bei den 3 weiteren Domains hab ich den Fehler nicht, dort funktioniert das versenden einwandfrei. Die Kontoeinstellungen sind auch gleich.

Anfangs hatte ich das gleiche Problem bei allen Domains, dann hab ich einfach die Zertifikate neu erstellt und dann hats funktioniert. Aber nun geht ja nur eine Domain nicht.

Mein Server läuft mit der aktuellen ISPConfig 3 Version auf Debian Lenny.

Folgender Fehler kommt dann bei Mail Warn-Protocoll:

```
Nov 10 16:30:03 server1 postfix/smtpd[716]: warning: TLS library problem: 716:error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca:s3_pkt.c:1053:SSL alert number 48:
```
telnet localhost 25 ehlo:

```
250-server1.xxxx.de
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
```
Die Main.cf:

```
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/demoCA/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
tls_random_prng_update_period = 3600s
myhostname = server1.XXXX.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server1.XXXX.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf,     mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated,     check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, rejec    t_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_    limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over qu    ota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $    virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_    recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipi    ent_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mail    box_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-vir    tual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-vir    tual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```
Die smtp.conf

```
pwcheck_method: saslauthd
mech_list: plain login
allow_plaintext: true
auxprop_plugin: mysql
sql_hostnames: 127.0.0.1
sql_user: ispconfig
sql_passwd: *zensiert*
sql_database: dbispconfig
sql_select: select password from mail_user where email = '%u'
```
Die saslauthd:

```
START=yes
DESC="SASL Authentication Daemon"
NAME="saslauthd"
MECHANISMS="pam"
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
```
Hab ich vielleicht etwas falsch eingestellt?
Das senden über roundcube geht allerdings einwandfrei, es ziggt nur Thunderbird rum.


----------



## DripleX (17. Nov. 2009)

Sorry wg. Doppelpost wollte nur was aktuelles sagen.

Ich hab bemerkt, dass die Einstellungen von beiden SMTP Postfächer nicht identisch sind. Ich kann nur Mails versenden, wenn ich "Verschlüsselte Verbindung benützen" auf "Nie" stelle.
D.h. bei mir funktioniert kein TLS.

Was muss ich tun, damit dies funktioniert?


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /etc/postfix


----------



## DripleX (18. Nov. 2009)

Hier die Ausgabe von ls -la /etc/postfix


```
server1:~# ls -la /etc/postfix
insgesamt 196
drwxr-xr-x  5 root root     4096 17. Nov 15:14 .
drwxr-xr-x 88 root root     4096 10. Nov 05:58 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 18. Okt 10:24 body_checks
drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096 27. Sep 22:26 demoCA
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      373 19. Sep 13:26 dynamicmaps.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 18. Okt 10:24 header_checks
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3625 17. Nov 15:14 main.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3604 18. Okt 10:24 main.cf~
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3604 18. Okt 10:24 main.cf~2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     5003 18. Okt 10:24 master.cf
-r--------  1 root root     5003 18. Okt 10:24 master.cf~
-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 18. Okt 10:24 mime_header_checks
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   231 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_client.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   231 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_client.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   221 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_domains.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   221 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_domains.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   218 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   218 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_email2email.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   230 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   230 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   287 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   287 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   252 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_recipient.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   252 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_recipient.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   224 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   224 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   249 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_sender.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   249 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_sender.cf~
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   227 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_transports.cf
-rw-r-----  1 root postfix   227 18. Okt 10:24 mysql-virtual_transports.cf~
-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 18. Okt 10:24 nested_header_checks
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    18231 14. Sep 2008  postfix-files
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     7421 14. Sep 2008  postfix-script
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    22774 14. Sep 2008  post-install
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 17. Nov 15:15 sasl
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3282 27. Sep 22:26 server-crt.pem
-r--------  1 root root      891 27. Sep 22:26 server-key.pem
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      798 27. Sep 22:26 server-req.pem
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1554 19. Sep 13:48 smtpd.cert
-rw-r-----  1 root root     1675 19. Sep 13:48 smtpd.key
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 15. Nov 10:23 ssl
```


----------



## DripleX (1. Dez. 2009)

mh.... hat keiner eine Ahnung, was bei mir nicht funktioniert bzw. ob etwas falsch eingestellt ist?


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

In Der Datei master.cf musst das Kommentarzeichen vor der Zeile smtps und tlsmgr entfernt werden. Dann postfix neu starten.


----------



## DripleX (2. Dez. 2009)

Danke, die Zeile mit smtps war auskommentiert.

Nun funktioniert es. Danke Nochmal!


----------

